# Shipping to Northern Ireland



## Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi John,

Just wanting to know if you ship to us folk across the water, if so, who do you use and typical costs?

Cheers

Dazza


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We do Ship to Northern Ireland, we use Royal Mail and im not too sure of the cost... think its between £7.50 and £10.00

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Thx for the quick reply

Dazza


----------

